# APR 2.0 TSI/TFSI EA888 Gen 3 Product Launch Threads and General Information



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

Use the links below to quickly find APR’s official product launch threads for the 2.0 TFSI / TSI EA888 Gen 3 and various other resources!

*APR Software*

APR 2.0T Upgrade – MQB Platform
APR 2.0T Upgrade – PQ35 Platform
DSG TCU Upgrade – PQ35 Platform
*APR Hardware*

APR Carbon Fiber Intake System – MQB Platform 
APR Carbonio Intake System - PQ35 Platform
APR Cast Downpipe Exhaust System - MQB FWD Platform
APR Cast Downpipe Exhaust System - PQ35 FWD Platform
APR Intercooler - PQ35 Platform
APR Solid Shifter Cable Bracket
APR Turbo Muffler Delete - MQB Platform
APR Vent Gauge Pod - MK7 Golf / GTI / R
APR Boost Tap
*APR Links and Resources*

APR Website
APR Dealer Locator Tool
APR Facebook
APR Youtube
APR Twitter
APR Instagram
APR Flickr
APR Install Manuals
How do I find my ECU box code and revision?
How do I find my TCU box code and revision?
*About APR*










APR, LLC. is a global automotive engineering firm committed to the Volkswagen Automotive Group. Our main headquarters is located in Opelika, Alabama and is home to over 60 talented individuals from all across the world. APR’s global network of dealers, importers and partners is more than 400 strong and covers all continents where Volkswagen Automotive Group vehicles are sold. APR’s engineering staff consists of mechanical, electrical, software and calibration teams dedicated to in house development of APR’s hardware and software. 

APR’s 78,000 square foot purpose built engineering facility houses multiple engineering resources dedicated to making our products better. Our engineers have access to in house soundmaster dyno cells with a chassis & engine dyno, a 3d stereolithography printer, flow bench, GDI injector & pump testers, multiple 3d laser scanners, faro & romer CMMs, multiple CNC machines with live tools & 5 axis control, various fabrication resources and more. APR’s engineers work along side a full staff of professional equipment operators as well as complete, state of the art, R&D workshop with engineering technicians and engineering fabricators.

APR’s ECU, TCU and software development is highly advanced thanks to APR’s talented team of in house engineers. APR’s electrical and software engineers develop proprietary tools for reading, writing and logging the vehicle’s various computers, giving APR’s calibration experts unparalleled access to creating the best possible driving experience.

You’ll find APR is completely dedicated to delivering a full package of modifications to the new 2.0 TSI / TFSI EA888 Gen 3 to ensure the ultimate driving experience! Stay tuned for future product releases and Go APR!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*UPDATE*

Version 1.2 is now available for both high and low output files!

*Changes*


Improved spool / low end response.
Improved boost control. (More accurate.)
Improved power delivery towards redline. (Horsepower caries better than before, but doesn't alter peak figures.)
Fixed a few bugs / limiters and high end misfire. (Only applicable to some ECU box codes / revisions.) 
Lower output software is now available, offering a flat peak torque / horsepower curve at the wheels.

Low output software offers 334-335 FT-LBS of torque and 293-300 HP, depending on octane. 

Graphs are on the site, software is available at all APR dealers across the world, and the upgrade is free for existing software customers (labor charges may apply.)


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

APR’s Stage II ECU Upgrade is now available for the 2.0T EA888 Gen 3 engine as found in the MQB Platform MK3 A3, MK7 GTI, And MK3 Octavia / VRS!

APR Stage II ECU Upgrade is designed to work with APR’s newly released Cast Downpipe Exhaust System. When combined with APR’s intake System, peak power and torque figures grow further over stage one to 404 ft-lbs of torque and 336 horsepower! The additional hardware allowed the turbo to spool faster and power carried better towards redline, resulting in up to and additional 28 horsepower and 90 ft-lbs of torque!

This upgrade is included for free over Stage I with the purchase of an APR Cast Downpipe. Read more on our Product Page


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

APR is pleased to present the ultimate Cast Downpipe Exhaust System! 










Product Page

Upgrading the restrictive factory downpipe with the APR Cast Downpipe Exhaust System is a great way to increase performance and add a sophisticated growl to the exhaust note. Ideal performance is achieved through expelling exhaust gasses at maximum velocity through APR’s proprietary, low-turbulence, investment cast downpipe. Designed and assembled in-house, the system utilizes only premium materials and world-class manufacturing techniques to deliver unmatched quality and reliability. 




*Quick facts:*

Designed and assembled in-house.
T304L stainless steel construction.
Argon back-purged TIG welding.
Investment cast downpipe.
77mm inlet with integrated flange.
Low profile, sealed/corrugated flex section.
76mm outlet with integrated bracket.
8mm billet bracket.
76mm brushed and de-burred piping.
Non-swedged/slip-fit/flanged piping.
Investment cast o2 bung.
300 cell, 100mm x 100mm GESI catalyst.
OEM-style slip-on clamps.
Reducer for OEM catback compatibility.
APR Stage II ECU Upgrade price waived.
Limited lifetime warranty.
The factory downpipe system consists of smaller, 63mm piping with varying bends and multiple restrictive high-cell-count catalysts, all of which contribute to a less than ideal flow path and hindered performance. APR’s engineers took a multi-step approach to maximizing flow, reducing under hood temperature, and eliminating unnecessary restrictions all in a unique package only APR can deliver.






*Detailed component photos and information*

The APR Cast Downpipe Exhaust System is a complex system designed to deliver maximum performance. Each component was designed and developed with the absolute best in performance, strength, reliability and quality in mind.

*Cast Downpipe Inlet and Outlet*

The exhaust system features a strong, investment cast, T304L inlet and outlet designed to maximize flow and minimize turbulence. By casting the inlet, APR’s engineers were able to create a smooth and high-flow exhaust path that maximized flow through swept blends and shapes that are otherwise not possible through conventional fabrication techniques. The inlet perfectly matches the factory turbocharger’s 77mm outlet and gradually necks down over a long distance to further enhance performance. The mounting flange and bracket are integrated into the casting, and TIG welding at the flex section ensures a clean inner surface eliminating turbulence, vortices and eddies to the highest degree.



With a nominal wall thickness of 2.55mm the downpipe is strong and produces a refined exhaust note compared to thin wall tubing systems. The cast sections undergo a tumbling process to smooth and de-burr any imperfections inside the pipe, while simultaneously enhancing the exterior finish. Lastly, all necessary surfaces are CNC machined for an accurate fit.



*Flex Section*



APR’s engineers specified a T304L stainless steel, OEM-style flex section that is fully sealed with a corrugated inner lining to improve flow and reliability. The low profile design and minimal use of bradding material eliminates clearance issues common with other designs that can billow, rub, rattle and fray over time. 

*Bracket*



Designed to stand the test of time, the bracket is CNC machined from 8mm-thick billet T304L stainless steel and the hanger feet are threaded into place, eliminating the need for welds. Weight is removed from the bracket, wherever possible, while not hindering its structural integrity. The bracket attaches to the cast downpipe’s integrated mounting bracket, and CNC machined spacers enable compatibility across multiple vehicles. 

*Piping*



The APR Downpipe Exhaust System features premium grade T304L stainless steel for its excellent appearance, strength and corrosion resistance properties. The pipe is rolled to the 76mm European standard diameter with a 1.5mm wall thickness and a seemingly non-existent weld seam.

Pipe is cut to length in-house via APR's CNC-controlled bandsaw to an accuracy of .25mm, ensuring a precise fit. Each pipe is de-burred, and the exterior finish is brushed to give the exhaust piping a clean and attractive appearance worthy of the APR name. APR’s fabrication team uses argon back-purging during the welding process, leaving a clean and smooth interior surface, and TIG welding for strength and appearance. Lastly, no swedging or slip-fitting is necessary due to APR’s OEM-style clamp design, leaving smooth and less turbulent connection points. 

*Clamps*



APR’s engineers specified a T304L stainless steel, OEM-style exhaust clamp designed to eliminate the need for flanges, swedging, or slip fittings. By using this low profile design, the exhaust system can be positioned higher in the exhaust tunnel and away from the ground with better clearances compared to flanged setups. Each clamp allows for less turbulence and greater accuracy at the connection points as the pipes simply butt up to one another rather than the ambiguity and voids associated with swedged slip fittings. Furthermore, the clamp doesn’t rely on deforming the pipe to provide a tight seal, making install and removal more convenient. 

*O2 Sensor Bung*



APR’s Engineers paid special attention to the details when designing the APR Cast Downpipe Exhaust System all the way down to the oxygen sensor bung. APR’s O2 bungs are investment cast from T304L stainless steel and are curved to perfectly fit on 76mm piping, without protruding into the pipe, as this would further impede airflow beyond the sensor itself. The bungs are TIG welded to the piping and back-purging is used to ensure the interior surface is smooth and clean.

*Catalyst*



APR’s engineers specified a high-quality and high-flow GESI metal 300-cell catalyst ideal for forced induction application. During dyno testing, the 100mm x 100mm design showed no measurable loss in power, thanks to the catalyst’s specifications. 

Internally the catalytic converter features a proprietary blend of precious metals and loading technology that helps to reduce emissions and smell common on cat-less setups. With performance in mind, the catalyst is placed far away from the turbo outlet to reduce turbulence in the downpipe and to help reduce under-hood temperature. The low-profile catalyst features a fully captured substrate brick, which is furnace braised to the outer mantle and physically captured by the diffuser cones preventing rattling, rotation, and damage to the substrate. Subsequently, a byproduct of running the catalyst is a reduction in noise, making the system as a whole more pleasing to the ear. 

*Reducer*



A simple and removable, T304L stainless steel reducer, featuring a smooth transition, is included, making the APR Cast Downpipe Exhaust System directly compatible with the OEM catback exhaust system.

*Oxygen Sensor Harness*



A high quality oxygen sensor extension harness is included as the catalyst and sensor bung is relocated further away from the turbocharger. 


*Dyno Testing*

1.8T










Wheel Graph | Gain Over Stock Graph

2.0T









Wheel Graph | Gain Over Stock Graph

_Reported wheel figures measured on APR's in house Dynapack Dynamometer with a 2014 MK7 Golf Tiptronic and 2014 MK7 GTI DSG, using SAEJ1349 correction and an average of multiple runs. Crank figures estimated based on the measured wheel figures. Results will vary depending upon environmental conditions, vehicle, transmission, vehicle health, operating conditions, temperatures, fuel grade, dyno type, dyno setup, and other modifications._

*The APR Difference*

*The Engineering and Designing Phase*

In the past APR worked with other manufacturers to develop a limited range of private-label exhaust systems outside the scope of APR’s internal development and manufacturing capabilities. Understanding the limits of such a program, combined with APR’s desire to deliver higher-quality products in a timely manner with better customer support, APR invested in internalizing the program. With the release of this exhaust system and the others like it, APR is pleased to present our first systems fully designed and engineered in-house from the ground up!



Design and development begins with the use of APR’s professional grade in-house coordinate measuring machines. APR’s engineers have full access to a Romer Absolute arm with integrated laser scanner, FaroArm and Creaform 3D laser scanner for collection of special constraints surrounding the factory exhaust system. The engineers scan the vehicles and create detailed 3D maps of their design environment while designing each system in PTC Creo 3.0 CAD software.

Using APR’s in-house stereolithography 3D printer, rapid prototypes are created for fitment on the vehicle. The design is easily and quickly verified, and if necessary, changes can be made. Once adequate clearances and fitment is confirmed, especially in areas that move under load, physical quick-cast prototypes are created and fitted for final verification through real-world use. 

APR’s world-class manufacturing partners from around the globe are responsible for manufacturing each component that falls outside of APR’s internal capabilities. Working closely with each manufacturer, APR’s engineers supply CAD models, materials specs, and other design specifications and work hand-in-hand with the manufacturer to develop the components. The end result is a collection of components, wholly unique to the APR name, awaiting final finishing, assembly and quality control at APR’s 78,000 square foot facility in Opelika, Alabama in the USA.

*The Fabrication, Finishing and Assembly Phase*

Manufacturing takes place both internally and externally to APR while finishing and assembly is completed in-house. APR’s fabrication team cuts, brushes and de-burrs premium grade T304L stainless steel piping for use in each midpipe. Then each cast component is sent through the ceramic vibrating tumblers to smooth and de-burr surface imperfections. Each component is then cleaned by hand and prepared for assembly.



APR’s fabrication experts TIG weld each component, creating reliable, high quality and attractive welds. Each component is back-purged with argon during the process ensuring the weld is strong and consistent, as well as clean throughout. With this process complete, the APR Cast Downpipe Exhaust System is born!



*Final Quality Control*

APR has placed a large emphasis on improving quality control across various product lines, and the exhaust program is not excluded. To ensure the systems are delivered as advertised, APR’s engineers have taken a multi-step approach that encompasses many techniques that go beyond the industry standard. 

Metallurgy Testing

APR’s engineers request full metallurgy reports with each batch of components to ensure the components are made with the T304L stainless steel grades specified on the original design prints. This information is then cross-referenced against randomly selected and independently tested samples before the components are released for assembly.

Dimensional Inspection



Great designs only matter if the manufacturer delivers the components as expected. To help ensure the designs are as specified, APR’s engineers randomly select components and conduct full dimensional inspections using in-house 3D laser scanning equipment. Tolerances are digitally checked against the original specifications and passed or failed based on the results.

*Fixtures*



Operating in an environment designed for accuracy and repeatability, APR’s fabrication experts leave little room for error during the final assembly phase. Jigs and fixtures, created in-house, live on custom-specified fabrication tables featuring repeatable indexing holes and extremely flat surfaces. This working environment ensures the highest level of quality control during the assembly process and safeguards against dimensional variations potentially created during the manufacturing process. The end result is a system that fits every time as it’s true to the original design specifications. 

Visual Quality

When hand-building the products in-house, an extra level of control takes place. Components are visually checked for imperfections, and items that fall out of quality standards are rejected. The products are then packaged with care before being distributed across the world. 

APR’s confidence in the system’s quality allows for a limited lifetime warranty.

*Application Guide*

Vehicles

Audi A3 (8V / MKIII)
Seat Leon / Cupra / Cupra R (MKII)
Skoda Octavia / VRS (MKIII)
Volkswagen Golf / GTI (MKVII)
Passat (B9)

Engines

1.8T EA888 Gen 3
2.0T EA888 Gen 3 (IS20 Turbo / Low output engines)
2.0T EA888 Gen 3 (IS38 Turbo / High output engines)

Drivetrain

Front Wheel Drive

Transmissions

5 & 6 Speed Manual
Tiptronic 
DSG / Stronic 6 & 7 Speed

*Part Number and Price*

DPK0004 - $749.49

*Stage II ECU Upgrade Information*

For the best results, APR recommends installing the Stage II ECU Upgrade. This upgrade requires purchase of an APR Stage I ECU Upgrade, and is included for free to the original owner and original vehicle with the purchase of an APR Cast Downpipe Exhaust System!

*Stage II Upgrade Pricing*

1.8T EA888 Gen 3 - Front Wheel Drive - Retail: $149.00 | Price with Purchase of APR Downpipe: Free
2.0T EA888 Gen 3 (IS20 Turbo / Low output engines) - Front Wheel Drive - Retail: $174.00 | Price with Purchase of APR Downpipe: Free
2.0T EA888 Gen 3 (IS38 Turbo / High output engines) - Front Wheel Drive - Retail: $199.00 | Price with Purchase of APR Downpipe: Free

_ - Stage II software may not be available for all vehicles.
- Pricing applicable to the USA only. If outside of the USA, please contact an APR Dealer and Importer for pricing.
- Please note vehicle manufacturers issue many ECU part numbers and revisions throughout their vehicle lineup. As such, some ECUs may be temporarily unavailable as new parts and/or revisions are released. If the vehicle's ECU part number and revision is known, availability can be checked at any APR Dealer.
- Stage II pricing only applies to customers who have purchased an APR ECU Upgrade after February 16th, 2015._


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

The APR Boost Tap for the 1.8T and 2.0T EA888 Gen 3 engines is a simple, yet elegant solution for referencing boost pressure and vacuum as is commonly necessary for boost gauges. The boost tap plugs into an unused port on the factory intake manifold and doesn’t interfere with the factory T-MAP sensor.

Product Page










Traditionally boost is tapped by spacing out the factory T-MAP sensor on top of the intake manifold. However, APR’s engineers discovered using this location lead to inconsistencies in intake air temperature readings and potentially a loss of power. Upon this discovery, APR’s engineering team went back to the drawing board and came up with a new and unique solution. 










*Kit Includes:*


1 Billet boost tap
2 Viton o-ring seals
1 Stainless steel barbed connection point
1 Brass “No-buzz” mechanical boost gauge restrictor pill
1 Tap cap
5 Stepless OEM style ear clamps
96 Inches of 200 PSI hose
1 T-fitting
5 Black cable ties
1 Bag of anti-sieze
1 Tapping tool

Utilizing the included punch tool on a warm engine, a boost and vacuum reference port is easily spread opened on the factory intake manifold. The billet aluminum boost tap then connects to the port and uses dual Viton o-ring seals for leak free operation. The reference hoses connect to the rear of the tap via a barbed stainless steel connection point and conveniently routes through the engine bay.

In addition to the boost tap, APR provides several extra components to help suit each individual’s needs. For those requiring more than one reference source, a T-fitting allows for more tapping points. In the case where a mechanical boost gauge is used, the brass restrictor pill limits flow and cures gauge buzz. Just less than 100 inches of 200 PSI hose is included with OEM style ear clamps and black cable ties to allow for neatly routing hose through the engine bay.

    

 
 

*Application Guide*

All 1.8T and 2.0T EA888 Gen 3 Engines

*Part Number*

MS100101

*Price*

$59.99

*FREE UPGRADE NOTE:* 

Customers who have purchased APR’s previous MS100079 boost tap are entitled to upgrade to the new, better designed, boost tap for free. The customer will only be responsible for installation costs. Please contact APR for more details.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

APR is pleased to announce the Stage II ECU Upgrade for the Golf R and S3 is now available for the North American market with other markets around the world to follow. APR’s Stage II ECU Upgrade is designed to work with APR’s upcoming Cast Downpipe Exhaust System and builds upon APR’s already incredible Stage I ECU Upgrade. When combined with APR’s Intake System, peak power and torque figures grow further over Stage I to produce an astonishing 382 horsepower and 387 ft-lbs of torque! The additional hardware and tuning allows the turbo to spool much sooner, and ultimately results in a gain of 36 horsepower over Stage I and a staggering 100 horsepower over stock! APR anticipates the new AWD Cast Downpipe System to be available later this year. 


















*More charts*

Wheel - Crank - Gain over Stock - 91 Octane High Output
Wheel - Crank - Gain over Stock - 93 Octane High Output
Wheel - Crank - Gain over Stock - 91 Octane Low Output
Wheel - Crank - Gain over Stock - 93 Octane Low Output

The additional power directly translates to a quicker vehicle in real world testing. APR was able to achieve a quarter mile pass of [email protected] MPH on an unmodified Golf R and as quick as [email protected] MPH at stage I with 93 octane fuel. By adding APR’s upcoming cast downpipe system, Stage II ECU Upgrade and 93 octane fuel, APR’s Golf R set a new stock turbo world record pass and shaved more than a second off of the stock time with an [email protected] MPH pass! This was achieved at Montgomery Motorsport Park in Alabama, an NHRA certified track, at full vehicle weight with APR 19x8.5 wheels and Michelin PSS tires. 






APR’s Stage II ECU Upgrade intentionally limits peak torque in an effort to avoid factory clutch slip. As such, 93 octane Stage I and II ECU Upgrades make nearly the same midrange torque but differ in peak power. Also, due to reduced boost pressure, APR was to achieve similar torque figures with 91 and 93 octane. Reaching MBT on 93 octane negated the need for higher-octane software. For those looking for more modest gains, lower torque, and to further avoid clutch slip should the high output software offer too much, APR’s Stage 2 lower output software is available. The low output software offers nearly the same peak power and quicker spool, but with less midrange torque. 

Read more on our product page!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

APR Presents the Oil Catch Can for MQB platform 1.8T and 2.0T engines.

APR is pleased to present the ultimate Oil Catch Can system for MQB platform 1.8T/2.0T engines.

*Product Page*: http://www.goapr.com/products/catch_can_mqb_ea888.html










The APR Oil Catch Can System is designed to prevent excessive crankcase oil vapors from entering the intake system while the engine is under boost. In doing so, the system helps reduce oil pooling in the intercooler hoses, carbon buildup on intake valves, and the decrease in octane caused by oil vapors.

*Quick Facts:*


*Drains in seconds* No need for tools, removal/disassembly to drain the can.
*Four-stage baffling system* Excellent oil droplet capturing properties.
*Compact, two-piece billet design* Easy disassembly for recommended annual cleaning.
*Abrasion resistant Buna-N lines* Resists oil degradation, kinks and abrasion with an OEM appearance.
*OEM Norma fittings* Makes install and removal simple with an OEM appearance.
*Discrete hose routing* Hoses are routed out of sight for an attractive install.
*EA888 MQB Compatible* Fits all 1.8T/2.0T EA888 Gen 3 MQB vehicles equipped with APR’s Carbon Fiber Intake System.
*Catches oil* Oil pools in the can, not in the intercooler piping.
*Reduces carbon buildup* Fewer oil vapors entering the intake tract helps reduces carbon buildup on the back of intake valves.
*Increase performance* Helps to reduce airflow restrictions and octane robbing oil vapors.










 
 

*System Overview*










During an engine's combustion process extreme cylinder pressure is created. Some of this pressure ultimately becomes “blow by” gasses when it escapes the seal of the piston rings. As a result, crankcase pressure is generated and to prevent damage this pressure must be vented. Thanks to boost pressure, turbocharged engines produce more cylinder pressure than naturally aspirated engines. In turn, the requirement to effectively manage crankcase pressure is increased. More so, an increase in horsepower over stock comes through an increase in cylinder pressure, exacerbating the issue even further.

The factory system alleviates the pressure through a positive crankcase ventilation system, or PCV. Under light engine load, the PCV uses vacuum to help draw the gasses out of the crankcase and utilizes a cyclonic separator to draw the oil out of the gas. During heavy engine load, when boost pressure is present, that portion of the PCV is blocked off via a check valve and the gasses are sent directly to the inlet of the turbocharger. During this stage, little separation occurs and significant oil vapor is allowed to enter the intake tract which can cause the following:


Reduction in performance caused by a decrease in octane from oil vapors mixing with air/fuel mixture.
Reduction in performance caused by a decrease in airflow from excessive carbon buildup on intake valves.
Pooling of oil in the turbo, intercooler, intake tract hoses and manifold.

*NOTE:* Despite the popularity of deleting it, APR's Oil Catch Can retains the factory PCV. Pulling vacuum on the crankcase is ideal as it helps ensure that all necessary gases escape. However, the factory unit incorporates a check valve that sees boost pressure. If that valve fails a boost leak would occur, decreasing engine performance until the valve was replaced. To date, APR has not seen a PCV check valve failure on any Gen 3 TSI engine. With the factory valve in place, it is also possible that some oil enters the intake tract through the cylinder head. However, most goes the way of the catch can and is subsequently captured. Though APR has had positive results retaining the factory PCV, the desire to replace it is understood and APR will be releasing a factory PCV delete that connects flawlessly to our catch can.

*The APR Oil Catch Can System:*










APR’s Oil Catch Can system installs between the PCV’s outlet and the inlet to the intake system and is designed to catch unseparated oil vapor. The supplied bracket and scratch resistant gasket allow the system to be installed on the required APR Carbon Fiber Intake System. This enables compatibility with all applicable MQB platform 1.8T/2.0T engines. The supplied hoses then connect and route out of site, for a clean and attractive install.

Unlike many catch can designs on the market, the APR system utilizes a track-proven four-staged baffling system. The baffles cause oil to pool at the bottom of the can, rather than the intercooler hoses. APR’s brutal track testing has proven the system works as designed, catching oil in the can and leaving the return hose clean to the touch!

Removing the oil is a cinch! No tools or can removal/disassembly are required thanks to a quick drain valve and hose conveniently located at the bottom of the can. Furthermore, servicing the can is simple, thanks to the billet two piece design.

The APR Oil Catch Can is a must have for customers interested in maintaining peak performance and keeping their intake tract and valves cleaner for the life of their vehicle.

 

*Requirements:* The APR Oil Catch Can system requires an APR Carbon Fiber Intake System for install.

*Application Guide*

Audi	A3 / S3 - (MK3 / Typ 8V)
Seat	Leon / Cupra - (MKIII / Typ 5F)
Skoda	Octavia / vRS - (MKIII / Typ 5E)
Volkswagen	Golf / GTI / R - (MK7 / A7 / Typ 5G)

1.8T & 2.0T

MS100100

$399.99

*Product Page*


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*Product Page*

APR is pleased to present the ultimate transmission control unit (TCU) upgrade for the DQ250 DSG and S Tronic transmissions! APR’s TCU upgrade is available for MQB platform vehicles and is conveniently flashed to the vehicle’s TCU through the OBD-II port with user definable options selectable at the time of install.










APR’s TCU upgrade goes beyond the overly simplistic norm of raising a few limiters, and offers a wide gamut of changes designed to enhance the driving experience especially when combined with APR’s performance engine software and hardware. With an in-depth knowledge of the transmission’s inner workings and control strategies, APR’s engineers have improved many aspects of the transmission from accelerative performance to daily drivability, while also incorporating new features including several typically reserved for higher-end Audi Quattro GmbH RS models.

*Feature List*


Faster acceleration through application specific optimized shift points.
Drive and Sport mode shift maps custom tailored to APR’s power upgrades.
User adjustable 3-step multi-launch control RPM limits.
User definable* max launch control RPM.
User definable* manual mode downshifts via the kick-down switch (on/off).
User definable* manual mode upshifts at max engine speed (on/off).
Manual mode / TT mode paddle response times optimized.
Manual mode / TT mode downshift time optimized.
Launch control response enhanced for quicker launches.
Torque intervention limits raised while retaining critical protection routines.
Temperature management optimized.
Gear display enabled in Drive and Sport.
Downshift “lockout” disabled below previous gear’s max RPM.

_*APR’s DirectPort Programming suite allows the end user to tailor the TCU upgrade to their needs at the time of installation._

*Drive (eco) and Sport Mode:*










APR’s calibration experts found the factory drive and sport modes to be less than ideal when raising power above the factory limits. In drive mode, the transmission aggressively seeks sixth gear, earlier than necessary, leaving behind an anemic and lack luster experience for the driver. Likewise sport mode leaves a lot to be desired considering its seemingly exciting name. Under both modes, maximum shift points remain optimized for the factory power levels, which vary greatly to those produced using APR’s world-renowned catalog of performance hardware and software. As such, accelerative performance suffers due to non-optimized shift points.

To rectify this situation, APR’s engineers took a multi-step approach to custom tailoring the shift maps to sync harmoniously with APR’s performance upgrades and each platform’s gear-ratio configurations. While some may simply set wide-open-throttle, or WOT shift points to the vehicle’s max RPM limit, APR’s engineers chose shift points based on actual acceleration data. This result is gear dependent shift points typically below the engine’s max speed, but in doing so, the vehicle’s acceleration improves as axel torque is matched before and after shifts.

Under low-torque, low-rpm, part-throttle situations, both modes less aggressively seek the highest possible gear. Drive still has the benefit of economy, but stays within the power band more comfortably for a more enjoyable experience. Likewise sport mode has been optimized to provide a sporty feeling, worthy of its name. In both cases, the transmission seamlessly integrates with APR’s performance upgrades to provide an exciting driving experience.

GTI / A3 (North America):










Golf R / S3 (North America):











*Manual and Tiptronic Modes*










APR’s user definable options allow the end user to configure how the transmission works while the gear selector is placed in manual mode.

The kick-down switch, which is responsible for an instant downshift, is enabled by default but can be disabled at the time of install. Likewise the auto upshift that occurs at the vehicle’s maximum engine speed can also be disabled at the time of install, allowing the engine to bounce off the limiter like a manual transmission. For safety’s stake, the auto first to second gearshift is still enabled. Both of these features remain active while pulling the paddle to temporarily enter manual mode, meaning the driver can manually select a gear, but the transmission will still auto upshift at the ideal shift point.

The transmission does not lock out any manual downshifts so long as the shifting does not result in an engine RPM above the max shift point. In all situations, paddle delay is reduced, allowing for a more responsive shift to take place and furthermore, manual downshifts times have been optimized.

*Launch Control*



















APR’s 3-Step launch control is unlike anything else in the market. At the time of flashing, the user chooses a maximum launching RPM. When activating launch control, up to three launching RPM’s are available, allowing the end user to choose the best launching RPM based on the current conditions!

At 100% throttle with the kick-down switch engaged, the vehicle will select the highest launching RPM. At 100% throttle with the kick-down switch not engaged, a lower launching RPM is activated. Finally, at roughly 50% throttle the transmission chooses the lowest launching RPM. When properly dialed in, the user is left with incrementally higher launch points ideal for the street, track and sticky tires.

Utilization of launch control results in the transmission entering the maximum acceleration mode. During this mode, intervention between a shift is minimized, resulting in faster acceleration that keeps the driver planted to the back of his or her seat. The delay typically present after lifting the brake and beginning of the physical launch has been improved for a more immediate response.

*Recommendation:[bb] When using launch control, excessive wheel spin will not improve acceleration and may cause undesirable behavior. APR suggests using lower launch limits under low grip situations, especially on FWD vehicles. Maximum launch RPM is only ideal with drag slicks / radials on a well-prepped drag strip.

Note: Both ASR and ESP must be fully off and the vehicle in Sport Mode to use Launch Control. This is accomplished by holding the traction control button for a length of time.

Temperature Management










Various factory torque intervention limiters are raised to their maximum value to eliminate unintended torque intervention, across the rev range, during normal and spirited driving. However, important and critical limiters are kept in place or only slightly modified, such as those related to temperature protection, to prevent premature damage to the transmission in dangerous scenarios.

Note: DQ250 transmission software is not required to meet APR’s advertised torque figures.

Gear Display Indicator










In drive (eco) and sport mode, the vehicle’s multi function display will now indicate the currently selected gear rather than a generic D or S.

The APR Difference:

APR DirectPort Programming:









APR’s DirectPort Programming is now available for the Temic Tricore DQ250 transmissions. Any APR Dealer in the world, connected to the Internet, has direct access to APR’s latest TCU upgrades for installation directly over the vehicle's OBD-II port. This completely eliminates the need to remove and open the TCU and can be uninstalled at any time!

APR TCU Upgrade Creation:









APR’s engineers have taken a direct and custom approach to calibrating the TCU. All too often others create a generic calibration that is forced across a wide range of different vehicles and transmission versions. Unfortunately this generic method of copy and paste tuning can result in some undesirable effects, such as slow up shifts and downshifts, torque interventions, stumbling, immobility and general incompatibility. In some extreme cases, damage to the transmission can occur. With many factory TCU variations available for the transmission, APR’s engineers have painstakingly ensured every TCU upgrade is created using the transmission’s original file to ensure the ultimate experience!

APR TCU Composer:









APR’s proprietary TCU Composer is used for altering the transmission management system. With full access to every table, map and variable within every TCU, APR’s Calibration Engineers are not limited to the handful of pre-defined maps.

APR TCU Assembly:









APR’s Electrical Engineers have the ability to alter the code structure of the TCU. Through code-level changes, APR's Engineers are able to add future features to the TCU otherwise impossible through calibration changes alone.

Application Guides

For best results, APR advises against mixing non-APR ECU and TCU Upgrades. APR cannot guarantee full compatibility with non-APR ECU Upgrades as outlined above and as such offers a 30-day money back guarantee as outlined below.

Audi A3 / S3 - (MKIII / Typ 8V) - 2.0 TFSI - 6 Speed S Tronic - DQ250
Seat Leon / Cupra - (MKIII / Typ 5F) - 2.0 TSI - 6 Speed DSG - DQ250
Skoda Octavia / vRS - (MKIII / Typ 5E) - 2.0 TSI - 6 Speed DSG - DQ250
Volkswagen Golf / GTI / R - (MK7 / A7 / Typ 5G) - 2.0 TSI - 6 Speed DSG - DQ250

Price

$699

IMPORTANT PRICING AND AVAILABILITY DETAILS:
- Pricing: Please contact an APR Importer for pricing outside the USA.
- Availability and TCU Compatibility: Some versions and features may not be available for all TCUs.
- TCU Revision Notice: Multiple TCU revisions exist for each platform. APR software may be temporarily unavailable when factory updates are applied. An APR dealer can check availability in person, or over the phone if the TCU boxcode/revision is known.


How to purchase









Please use the APR Dealer Locater Tool to locate an APR Dealer, confirm availability and schedule an appointment.

Please note vehicle manufacturers issue many TCU part numbers and revisions throughout their vehicle lineup. As such, some TCUs may be temporarily unavailable as new parts and/or revisions are released. If the vehicle’s TCU part number and revision is known, availability can be checked at any APR Dealer.

30 Day Money Back Guarantee:









All APR TCU Upgrades include a 30-day money back guarantee with no questions asked. If for any reason the owner is dissatisfied with the APR TCU Upgrade, they may return to the place of purchase for a full refund, provided they are within the 30 day period from the time of the initial purchase. Labor or shipping charges are not included in the guarantee and are at the discretion of the place of install.

Limited Lifetime Warranty:









All APR TCU Upgrades include a limited lifetime warranty against defects in the software, and to provide free updates and reflashes as they become available. Labor or shipping charges are not included in the warranty and are at the discretion of the place of install.*


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

Currently available DQ250 MQB platform TCU Box codes and Revisions at the launch. This list will grow internally as more are found:

0D9300012L	S4522
0D9300012L	S4521
0D9300012L	S4517
0D9300012L	S4516
0D9300012L	S4501
0D9300011R	S4319
0D9300011R	S4317
0D9300011N	S4033
0D9300041T	S4514
0D9300041T	S4512
0D9300041T	S4511
0D9300020G	S4523
0D9300020G	S4520
0D9300012K	S4515
0D9300012K	S4513
0D9300040S	S4315
0D9300040S	S4313
0D9300040S	S4311
0D9300040S	S4310
0D9300011S	S4313
0D9300011S	S4312
0D9300040L	S4025
0D9300040L	S4016
0D9300040L	S4002
0D9300040B	S4002
0D9300020B	S4031


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

APR’s DSG/S Tronic TCU Upgrade is back! Bundle with ECU and Save!



APR’s TCU Upgrade for the MQB platform DQ250 DSG / S Tronic upgrade offers a wide gamut of changes to the transmission software that are designed to enhance the driving experience. This is especially true when combined with APR’s performance engine software and hardware. The TCU Upgrade is now available again at APR dealers and starting today, we’re pleased to announce a bundling discount or those looking to get both the ECU and TCU Upgrade at the same time.

Simply visit an APR dealer and ask for the *ECU/TCU bundle and save $100 off retail!* This bundle applies to the US only for the new MK7 GTI & Golf R as well as the new AudiA3 & S3 and both the ECU & TCU must be purchased and installed during the same visit. 

Go APR!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*Product Page*

APR is pleased to present Boost Leak Testing Systems for various engine configurations.

Boost leaks are a common cause for running issues and power loss on turbocharged vehicles. Leaks can come from scenarios as simple as a tiny hole in an intercooler or charge piping, a leaky connection, damaged DV or PCV and/or any number of other locations making troubleshooting very difficult. Furthermore, locating a leak is made more difficult due to the necessity to pressurizing the system, which typically only occurs while physically operating the vehicle.

The APR Boost Leak Testing Systems allows for both visual and auditory inspection on a stationary vehicle. The kit allows for supplying and regulating a continuous supply of compressed air, typically via an air compressor, through the system.

*The process is simple:*


Connect the adapter to the application specific connection location (usually at the turbocharger).
Connect the pressure regulator hose to the adapter’s bung.
Ensure the pressure regulator is turned all the way down and then connect a continuous air supply to the regulator.
Pressurize the system to normal operating pressure.
Listen for leaks and spray soapy water on connections and look for bubbles to indicate a leak.

Once the leak is found, simply take the necessary steps to stop the leak and go on enjoying more power and a better driving experience!

*NOTE:* Universal hose with integrated pressure regulator and application specific adapters each sold separately.









_DT100001 - Universal Hose with Pressure Regulator_









_DT100002 - MQB 1.8T/2.0T Factory Turbo Adapter_

*Application Guide*

Universal Hose with Pressure Regulator - *DT100001* - $99.99	
1.8T/2.0T MQB Platform (EA888 Gen 3) Factory Turbo Adapter - *DT100002* - $69.99

Adapters for other platforms will follow.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

Here's how our system works (Let me know if you still have questions):


----------



## Magic BiH (Jul 7, 2013)

what does stage 1 apr boost at for the mk6 gli gen3?


----------

